# Outlook not connected in Microsoft Exchange Server



## geno368 (Nov 8, 2009)

I am new to Exchange Server 2003 and I have a friend with a network server that I don't know how to re-establish a user to the network.  I moved one of his non used computers to this station and now when I try to log in the user I get the error that the name can't be verified because Outlook is not connected or online.  This computer used to be online with a different user.  Can anyone tell me the steps to check this?  Thanks.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 8, 2009)

Can the station see the server Exchange is running on? By Ping, direct access (\\server), or other means? It also may have Outlook Web Access running, https://server/OWA


----------

